# Liquid diets/Rest bowel



## MEMorrisNJ (Sep 9, 2000)

Folks, I am looking for suggestions on what to drink to sustain myself while I am "resting my bowel". I need to do this at my doctors due to steadily increasing obstructions due to pelvic radiation & surgery from more than 16 years ago. I was told to take Ensure but it has too many additives in it for me to tolerate. I've also already tried "The Ultimate Meal" that has no additives but I had a bad reaction (d.) to it also. Does anyone have any suggestions for liquid diet recipes? I'd appreciate any and all help. I am desparate at this point.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hey ME.Sorry you have to rest your gut in the first place.But sounds like a liquid diet for you.Here is one I found... but watch what kind of buillion you use.. (Herbox makes one w/o MSG, just fyi.)Liquid Diet:http://www.gicare.com/pated/edtgs14.htmIf you are having trouble finding an additional supplement for more nutrition.. I would just call the Doc back and see if he knows any w/o additives. Also would be good for the Doc to know that you had trouble with those two products. (I am assuming your Doc knows about your sensitivities to additives.. if not.. you should let them know.Another idea may be to call the Hosp dietary dept and ask them for a name of a product perhaps. Also maybe stop by any local healthfood store and ask them about good liquid nutrition w/o additives.I hope you do not have to be on this for long and that you feel better real soon.BQ


----------

